# Job Interview with Portrait Innovations



## skyonfire (Mar 8, 2007)

I recently applied for a job at Portrait Innovations. Today I received a call from them asking when I would be available for an interview. I checked the company with the BBB and they aren't a member but they have had no complaints in the last 36 months, which is the BBB's standard reporting period. 

I'm just wondering if anybody has worked for them or know anything about them.

Mods if this is in the wrong place feel free to move it.

Thanks
Amy


----------



## Patrice (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't know anything about them so I looked them up on the internet. To me looks like a cookie cutter type operation not too dissimilar to Walmart oe Sears portrait studios. If they offered you a job you applied for and at a rate of pay you will accept, then I guess it's what you want and if it pays the bills for a while, then why not? It's a job, something to get on your resume.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 9, 2007)

Firstly, I know very little about these 'cookie cutter' portrait studios...if that's what this place it.

I have heard that they often pay very little and don't even want to hire someone who is photographically inclined.  The idea being that most everything is pre-set and they are just there to click the trigger.

On the other hand, it may be a great job and your chance to make your big break in the industry.


----------



## MamaTruth (Dec 27, 2007)

I personally worked for them and I loved it at first, then hated it. Corporate was very pushing about selling. If it was holidays, everyone's average dropped because customers only want the $10 package. My average dropped and I got warned - I was told I'd be fired if I didn't pull it up. Then I pull it up, above my manager's average, around $115 - $120 over 3-4 months, they still fire me.  They said it was too low, it had dropped below $100 for a 2 week period average. They weren't even looking at all I had done for months. They were horrid people to work for. Never again! I loved my job but they ruined it for me. Also - they let a lot of employees go just before the bonuses are due so they don't have to pay you. If you make it to management, they may not fire you but no guarentees. They are a horrible company to work for and they have an extremely high turnover rate. Beware.


----------

